
The Coronation: A thought provoking article on Coronavirus, Censorship & Control - peel40
https://charleseisenstein.org/voice-recordings/the-coronation/
======
peel40
Hi guys! I want to share with you this very thought provoking article on
Coronavirus, Control, Censorship, and many topics more written by Charles
Eisenstein. I think it's very important to share this kind of work in times
where big corporations are pushing the censorship on their big platforms on
behalf on the pandemics, governments limiting the civic rights, and there's a
lot of information pollution out there.

Hope the enjoyed it as much as I did reading it. Keep the eyes sharp.

Have a nice day! Greetings from Chile

